# I'm starting to see little fuzz balls growing...



## joossa (Oct 23, 2006)

Since about 2 weeks ago I stated to feed my I. Oratorias moths. The mantids love 'em, but they do not eat the wings. They simply drop them. Also, when grasping the moths, I can see little bit of moth "fuzz" fall the to the substrate. I have never bothered to remove the moth peices.

Just yesterday, I started to noticed that white fuzzy mold-looking material was starting to grow near the moth peices. I removed it of course, along with the moth wings.

Can mold be growing because of the moth parts left behind by the mantids????


----------



## Jwonni (Oct 23, 2006)

i'd guess yes

moth wings are an organic material so something will be able to grow on it


----------



## Rick (Oct 23, 2006)

It is mold. It does that in my enclosures too. Won't hurt anything though. It is a good idea to pick out any uneaten food.


----------

